# I hate shih tzu's.



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

FIRST TIME EVER
I GOT BIT BY A DOG
REALLY??? BY A STUPID 10LBS DOG???

I was at a car dealership trying to help my mom pick out a car and this stupid...dog comes running out of no where up to me and stands on its hind legs on me and I was like uh ok....thankfully i was eating cheesecurds at the moment and went low and gave it one on the floor. I saw that it didn't have a collar on and it was just raining so it looked like crap and as i was putting another stupid cheesecurd on the floor this cop comes out of no where and was like "YOU FOUND IT!!!" scared the  out of the dog and it jumped up and bit my EFFING arm....really?!!!!! "Oh, he's a biter!" and WALKS AWAY wtf?!!!! 5min later my stupid arm swells up and i can count the teeth he bit me with...thankfully he didn't puncture my skin but really?!...Then when we come back from the test drive all the stupid idiot car salesmen are standing out there laughing because the cop got bit and he left the dog there. I have rescued so many pits off the streets and found their owners, and all other large breed dogs my whole life and have never been bit....EVER!!! BSL IS ALL WRONG THOSE LITTLE B****** NEED TO GO!

Oh and earlier today Panda broke a glass coffee table....he was in a "crazy play mode" and actually JUMPED on top of the table???!!!!!!! Shattered the whole thing and cut his feet....:rain: todays a good day....:flush:


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear you had a bad day... But seriously I have a Shih Tzu and in all honesty she's got the same temperment as my pits... I think this a classic case of how you raise them... Again sorry... I'm glad the little bugger didn't break the skin


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

My boyfriend used to have one and she was adorable and it wouldn't have bit anyone... but this one was MEAN! It makes me mad though because if omg if it was a pit bull, there would have been at least like 3 cop cars and if it bit me OMG it would have a bite report and on front page news, but bc it was this little dog, and it actually bit the cop too...it goes unseen! Ima take a picture lol im so mad.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

hey what can you say these little guys like to bite sometimes...lol. sorry to hear this one caught ya. a while back i was at the beach and my wifes friend brought her 2 pomeranians. well guess what....it came over to me sat right in front of me and when i bent down to pet her she bit me. hahaha i was pretty choked. little doggies can be pretty mean. i laugh about it now but it did ERK me back then.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

blaming a breed for the actions of 1 animal is just as stupid as the people who are workin with bsl against the apbt and all other bully breeds...don't blame the animal blame the owner...imho


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I am sorry that you got bit but the dog was scared. Fearful dogs will bite faster than aggressive dogs. Thank goodness it was such a small dog and didn't really cause any damage. 

I also own a shih tzu and he is a total sweetheart unless you pet or touch his "daughter" Zoe. Or so he believes that's his child....LOL


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

I didn't touch it and I didn't even think about touching it, it looked dirtyy lol. I was KIDDING about the bsl because it would never happen. My life is chaotic somehow I always end up finding a loose dog somewhere and they're all big dogs and i'm not fearful but the little dogs are mean and scary!!!


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

The problem with that breed in my area IMO is that it is owned by young "pretty" grils that don't care at ALL about training. I had a friend(girl) that had one and the thing pee'd and pooped all over the apt and she cared less, just cleaned it every day after work..

Thing had no bite inhibition, every time I cam over I felt like throwing it out a window or hiding it in the oven for a bit.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I have a family member with a very small sheltie (8-10 lbs). She is a nasty biter, knows no commands (not even sit), she has to be tethered in the yard because she won't come when called, even if she asked to be let in, she still runs away because it's a game. She potties everywhere, even if you just let her in. She tried to bite me last year, and Lady wanted to kill her (Lady was leashed so no danger) we were basically told that Lady AND THRALL were not welcome anymore! We had been staying over at this house when we visited since Thrall was 8 weeks old and she attacked him many times, and he never even lifted a lip in a snarl, just laid down and took it. Instead of training the dog, family was turned away.


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

Ahahaha. That sounds like my family! My sister has two french bulldogs and both of them are unsocialized and they bite my dogs all the time and they don't respond. They dont listen to anything they arn't potty trained cant walk on a leash and it frustrates me I had to watch them all last weekend and I wanted to punt them out of the window = ( but they're cute sorta lol


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

[sarcasm]
You guys just dont get it.
You don't HAVE to train small dogs!
That's the great thing about having a chihuahua or a shitzu or pom, etc...You're not expected to train or work with them.

They bite someone? 
No harm done! If that hurt, you're a *****!

They jump? 
Pet it anyway, it only weighs 5 lbs! Its CUTE!

They bark? 
Awwwwww, she thinks she's ferocious, It's CUTE!

What I'm trying to say here is that small dogs are beyond the realm of owner responsibility. I mean...they're not gonna hurt anyone. It is up to the visitor in question to deal with the jumping, biting, barking, defecating, lap-hogging, overly-excited dog.
[/sarcasm]


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Well maybe its because I own pitties and am a dedicated owner but if my Shih Tzu acted like that she would be corrected immediately... But unfortunately Aczdreign you are right.


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

Not all shih tzus are nasty and untrained.


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

Yours is cute, this one looked like a raggity anne doll. My arm is still swollen from this crap


----------

